
Node.js: uWebSockets 0.8.0 adds Windows support - alexhultman
https://github.com/uWebSockets/uWebSockets
======
jondubois
We use uWebSockets as the main WebSocket server engine for SocketCluster
[http://socketcluster.io/](http://socketcluster.io/) \- We liked it from the
beginning because it was a drop-in replacement for the 'ws' Node.js module and
performed MUCH better. Even in the worst case, we found it to be more than 2x
faster than ws.

Alex (the author) has been very thorough and made sure that it passes all the
popular WebSocket standard tests so the switch has been seamless.

~~~
coltonv
I've had similar success. The biggest benefit has been with memory in my
experience, much much less RAM usage although i don't have specific numbers
right now.

------
socmag
I don't normally post on Hacker News, but just came here to cast a vote of
support for the project and say that I have been using the library with great
success after trying numerous other C++ solutions in the past.

I think the lib strikes a good balance between portability and performance and
is very light weight and a breeze to integrate.

The numbers we have seen have been very impressive so far. Alex had been very
responsive with issues and feature requests and I can definitely recommend
people give it a whirl.

~~~
alexhultman
That's sweet of you. Also, Node.js people will need Node.js 6.4.0+ for Windows
support (until patches land in LTS).

------
wjagodfrey
Built online browser based games for a while, built a few small game engines.
Even an isomorphic one before that was a thing.

Point is, I've been there where it mattered and websockets were always slow.

Friend of mine built this on uWebSockets this year:

[http://wilds.io](http://wilds.io)

Have rarely been so impressed with a new library.

